# Wiring Diagram for 53 H



## Mike (May 30, 2004)

First time on this Forum, and was wondering if someone had a wiring diagram for the H. I have one but it is slightly different than what I need. My H was switched to 12 volt and I am putting it back to 6v. My light switch does not have the fuse, I need the other one. Also the #plate is gone but the gentleman that I bought it off said it was a '53. The casting # on the engine is 
8 2 W. Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Mike


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome Mike :friends: glad to see another Farmall owner here parts man he has a 52 H or spook291 or Rudi as i call him should know something. So when they come on line again here they will be able to help you. But in the mean time look around and enjoy yourself and post away.


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

Go to this link and check out diagram #3 or #4 depending on whether you have battery ignition or a magneto.

http://albums.photo.epson.com/j/AlbumIndex?u=4001561&a=30065733&f=0


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi Mike, and welcome to Tf.com!! As I recall, the W in the casting code is for 1952, so your tractor could be either a 52 or 53, though usually the wasn't a long time between casting and assembly. We have a pair of 1940 A's that were built either April 13th or 14th 1940, and the casting dates on the engine block were April 9th!! I'd think the assemblers would have had warm hands with those ones!!


----------



## Mike (May 30, 2004)

Thanks Guy's, Sorry it has taken so long to reply but I've been really busy at work. My H has the regulator on the dash, below the steering wheel. my new generator has the reg mounted on top of the gen. Is this going to be a problem? Will it affect the wiring at all?

Mike(Maritimer)


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

HI Mike, if the regulater is mounted on the generater, I believe it would likely be a cut-out relay. A regulater has 4 terminals, the relay has 3. If you have the relay, you need the diagram for the earlier tractors, and a 4 position switch.


----------

